# Weird CD mount problem

## hulmeman

I've done a fresh install on a new box, and I've just discovered that I can't mount CDs!  I'm using autofs, DVDs mount ok!

Using a CD:

```
# mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660

mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
```

and:

```
# ls /mnt/auto/cd

ls: cannot open directory /mnt/auto/cd: No such file or directory
```

But, using a DVD:

```
# mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660

mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
```

and:

```
# ls /mnt/auto/cd/

Setup.bmp    data1.cab  dvd.id        setup.exe  setup.inx   win32

autorun.inf  data1.hdr  engine32.cab  setup.ibt  setup.skin

common       data2.cab  layout.bin    setup.ini  setupdir
```

I've tried many different CDs, both CDRs and pre-recorded, all of which mount fine in my laptop in an identical setup, and kernel requirements are OK I'm sure. User is in 'cdrom' group, neither user nor root can mount.... Any ideas?  I'm perplexed!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hulmeman,

In a combo DVD/CD device, the head has at least two lasers as different wavelenghts are needed for CDs and DVDs.

If one of these lasers (or its controlling electronics) fails you loose access to that media type.

It sounds like a dead drive. Borrow a replacement for testing before you invest in a new one.

----------

## hulmeman

Thanks for your response NeddyS, but I don't think that's the case, as I can boot from a gentoo install CD.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hulmeman,

Is that boot CD burnt on CD or DVD media ?

Its the media thats important here, not the content.

----------

## hulmeman

I know what you mean, it's a 'Gentoo Minimal Install CD', which I burnt myself onto a blank CDR, not DVDR. The same CD will not read in running system.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hulmeman,

I agree that puts your CD/DVD drive in the clear. I'm at a loss to explain the behavior.

Are there any errors in dmesg after mount fails ?

----------

## hulmeman

Nothing in dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep sr0

[    1.520402] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.520558] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

----------

